# Access - Unterformular im Hauptformular bleibt immer gleich



## aquila (9. März 2009)

Hallo Community,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit Access:

Ich habe ein Hauptformular das mit dem Unterformular durch ein Feld 1:n in Beziehung steht.

Hauptformular: DATUM
Unterformular: DATUM

Im Unterformular habe ich bestehende Datensätze die immer dort stehen sollen und nur ergänzt werden müssen.

Leider schaffe ich es nicht bzw. ich verstehe nicht wie ich das machen sollte, dass die Werte im Unterformular sich immer neu erstellen. Leider ist es im Moment so das er nur den aktuellen Wert des Formular bzw. Tabelle ausgibt egal auf welchen Datensatz ich gehe im Hauptformular. 

Ich hoffe es war verständlich bzw. ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------

